# Laid off!!



## Mominis (Aug 27, 2010)

My husband and I just found out that the business that we've worked for 16 years is closing in less than 30 days! I don't know what to do. I'm just beside myself. This is such a hit to us financially as we both get all of our income from the same business. I'm just sick.

Sorry, needed to vent and you guys have always been so supportive. I'm scared to death, quite honestly. I've had to cancel orders I made for things for Nationals. Thank God Nationals is already paid for...hotel and all (thank you Priceline) or we'd not be able to go to that after all our hard work all year. I just don't even know what to say. I'm not a crier, but I can't stop myself right now. This is just horrible.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Watcheye (Aug 27, 2010)

Im so sorry and I know what you are feeling. We have been going through that over here lately. My boyfriend lost his job (and thank God just got another one in March but was unemployed for some time). My mom lost hers for a while and the place I worked for went out of business. Im still looking for a job and it has cost me some great things!




It has been insanely stressful. Do you get unemployment? Thank goodness I have that and I have been able to sell some things. I am sorry to hear this though and I know what you are feeling!! My thoughts are with you.


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 27, 2010)

OMG, I am so sorry to hear this!!!!! Remember, when one door closes, another opens!!! Try to stay positive, keep the faith and things will be ok!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh, Mimi!!!



((((hugs)))) What an awful sort of surprise!

Geez.

Hang in there and after you get over the shock start listening for the little hints God puts out as to what your next direction is. Maybe someone at Nationals will know of the perfect opportunity for you. At least it sounds like you should both get unemployment, which will help. So sorry to hear this....

Leia


----------



## Charley (Aug 27, 2010)

I am so sorry. I can only imagine the shock you are feeling. My thoughts are with you both.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh man. I am so sorry. I hope the person that buys the business keeps you all on.


----------



## Bess Kelly (Aug 27, 2010)

Yep, it's stressful!!!!!!

One morning, I was reporting to work and shortly after had an "uppermgmt" person come in, ask questions and advise me that my job was abolished. Hmmmm. I drew unemployment for a yr and began working PT just before it stopped. I now work 3 PT jobs. Sounds insane and some times it is....but, so far I've never not been able to meet all my financial obligations ON TIME......been tight but, still ok.

Horses haven't missed a meal, nor I.

First take a day or two to calm down. Then, write down the obligations and decide if any can be reduced, eliminated, etc. get to "bare bones" as soon as possible. Go to unemployment and file for those benefits. Look for work.

Trust me when I say, I appreciate your delimma!! I am getting my Social Security check or I'd not be OK. But, I find that I can manage the situation. Life is a test


----------



## muffntuf (Aug 27, 2010)

Start planning now = be proactive!!!! Start looking for work, both of you!!! Just in case you are laid off too. I was unemployed for 18 months, and barely made it through. All I can say is be proactive. Put food stores up if you can. Make sure you have a years supply of hay and money put away for feed if you can. Start doing with less shavings and less other stuff that are luxuries. Trim stuff down as much as you can. Look at your bills, do you have dishnet or cable - take it down to the minimum or cancel it. Look at your cell phone bills, can you do with less minutes or if you have texting can you trim somewhere there? Electricity, start by using one light source in a room instead of every light on. For winter make sure you have your lp tank full if you have lp or get on a budget plan with your heat source company that you can manage on one income. If you have credit cards, start talking to them now, don't wait until you are in arears. There are hundreds of other things to do. If your spouse can't find work in 2 weeks, set yourself up for the long haul. Maybe you can find a part time job.

Most of all, cry yourself crazy today, but tomorrow set some determination and get some plans going to make it through 18 months of unemployment.


----------



## Bess Kelly (Aug 28, 2010)

Muffntuff is right -- EVERY penny counts!!!!!

Pack your lunch. Do not buy water/sodas/coffee @ one piece prices, carry your own -- a thermos, cooler, etc. USE leftovers for another meal/sandwiches, etc. Carefully feed, don't waste hay, shavings, etc.

My freezer was well stocked as well as staples. Honestly, I could have eaten for a yr with only immediate perishables to buy -- milk, bread, etc. Accepted any fresh vegs from gardens, grew a few. It wasn't a big change for me as I have always been very frugal with such things BUT many people think they can't live without that $3 cup of latte from the shop! Trust me, you can. I also am a lifelong non-smoker. Looking at prices, that saves a huge amount in money and health.

It's all about every penny counts.

If you have credit cards, are you enrolled in their plans to pay if you lose a job? It's an expensive option but, if you've been paying for this each month, USE IT. If not, too late to start with this pending, I suspect but.........

Pare down all your expenses, conserve all you have/use/do. PLAN any trips (gas saved) for shopping to make one trip do all. This is much harder for anyone who has never had to but, it becomes second nature after a while. Some days, I don't even start my car/truck!!

Absolutely look at your cell use. I have a minimal plan but, on road alone, older vehicle, so feel I need it. Used to have 2 land lines, now one. No cable TV, just the HD converter box, it's fine. Look at the temp on your house heat/ac. Wear more sweaters and down the temp a few degrees, etc.

Clothes drying uses lots of energy if electric. Analyze heat loss areas in your home. All these things. Do you have two vehicles? Do you have car payments? Could one be sold or loans re-fi while you still can show income???? This may help lower required payments even if you consolidate into one.....but, ONLY if it lowers out pay.

Work can be hard to find but, you will consider taking anything to help while you are looking for the more permanent job you need. Be flexable, embrace change.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm really sorry to hear your news. It would be bad enough if it was just one of you, but both makes it so much worse.

You've gotten some great advice here but as much as I hate to, I'm gonna make a suggestion that I know you don't want to hear. That is to reconsider going to Nationals. I know you said everything's paid for, but it really isn't. There are travel expense, meals and other incidental expenses that might occur.

I apologize for adding to your burden right now because I know you've worked hard and have looked forward to your trip but (unless I'm mistaken) you're new to the miniature horse world and there's always next year. This year it's most important to concentrate on necessities.

I agree with Muffntuff's last statement.



> Most of all, cry yourself crazy today, but tomorrow set some determination and get some plans going to make it through ....


----------



## zoey829 (Aug 28, 2010)

I am so sorry. This is such a hard time for everyone fincially. So sad



Mominis said:


> My husband and I just found out that the business that we've worked for 16 years is closing in less than 30 days! I don't know what to do. I'm just beside myself. This is such a hit to us financially as we both get all of our income from the same business. I'm just sick.
> 
> Sorry, needed to vent and you guys have always been so supportive. I'm scared to death, quite honestly. I've had to cancel orders I made for things for Nationals. Thank God Nationals is already paid for...hotel and all (thank you Priceline) or we'd not be able to go to that after all our hard work all year. I just don't even know what to say. I'm not a crier, but I can't stop myself right now. This is just horrible.
> 
> Thanks for listening.


----------



## Mominis (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks guys. With a good night's sleep and after reading your comments, I feel much better! We really thought we were going to have to lose one of the horses to lighten the load. When I went to the barn officers to give them the 30 days notice that they require when a horse leaves, they offered me part time work to offset the cost of the board on one of the horses so neither of them have to go anywhere! That was such an awesome thing! I was absolutely floored by such kindness.

I made a few phone calls also and talked to a person at one of our competitors businesses that I often speak to in the course of normal business and was offered a position at his business to start whenever I am ready. What a relief!!!!!!!!

Just to be safe, we sat down yesterday and looked at the bills and figured out where to trim the fat there. We also have changed our week vacation for Nationals to a three day trip, arriving the day before he shows and leaving the in the evening the day of his second class. It looks like things are going to work out for us. Thanks so much for being there for me!


----------



## sfmini (Aug 28, 2010)

When I saw your initial post I was just sick for you. Everyone's worst nightmares.

I have to say that the few times that did happen to me, my life actually ended up better, but in this economy that doesn't always happen.

Great that you have been offered a new job, if I was you I would take it as soon as you can since your company will have to let people go as they slow down business and it might keep someone else employed just a bit longer.

I am so glad that you get to go to Nationals, sorry you don't get to be there the entire time as it is truly a fabulous experience.

Good luck!!


----------



## Seashells (Sep 1, 2010)

So glad to learn you will stay afloat


----------



## Allure Ranch (Sep 1, 2010)

_I'm a firm believer that everything happens for a reason even though we may not always understand why...._

_ _

_With that being said maybe this is a positive transition into a new phase of your life with new things to come. Be positive and always look forward, not behind. I'll keep you in my prayers...._


----------



## muffntuf (Sep 1, 2010)

Fabulous! I am very Thankful to hear that!


----------



## myminis (Sep 1, 2010)

Mominis I'm so glad that things looked up for you. If you pm me we can meet at Nationals hopefully, I'd like that. Sounds like you could use a good hug.


----------



## minie812 (Sep 1, 2010)

It has been an ongoing thing in our household since 2006. Seems one thing after another has happened for us. I have learned to take it a day at a time-we never know when it could be our last. I give thanks for having that as I know there are others in worst shape-emotionally-physically-financially. Glad that you have already had another offer...for sure take it and don't wait...one thing is for sure is that ANYONE can be replaced in this day and age. Be proactive for yourself no one else will! Good Luck to the both of you.


----------



## Mominis (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks for all of the support, guys. I really need that right now. I'm just trying to stay positive about this. I agree that everything happens for a reason. I'm also a firm believer in 'when the going gets tough--the tough get going.' So, we are hanging in there and really appreciate all of your thoughts and prayers.


----------

